# Viewing/Listening Music



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I used to use you tube loads to catch up on golden oldies, specially classics like ZZ Top she's got legs  Great Vid :thumb:

But they dont appear anymore :wall: Why?

And is there another site that allows purely viewing / listening as I am not bothered about ripping or downloading them.

Tony


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

03OKH said:


> I used to use you tube loads to catch up on golden oldies, specially classics like ZZ Top she's got legs  Great Vid :thumb:
> 
> But they dont appear anymore :wall: Why?


Short version - big corporate music labels, copyrights and royalties 

Tiz a royal pain in the 'arris - loved the odd YT night occasionally


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

If you have a PS3, they have just launched a new Music Video app. You download it for free from the Playstation Store and then it streams music videos. I am not sure how many it has, but it seems to have many categories with old and new vids.


----------

